# What is wrong with todays youth?



## Claudie (Oct 14, 2011)

Why?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9HgXZ1OyO8&NR=1


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 14, 2011)

If you find something like that do not hesitate and report video for inappropriate, harmful and dangerous content. I did not even watched that till end and reported that lunacy to youtube. :evil:


----------



## micronationcreation (Oct 14, 2011)

Next time you go to the chemical supplier and get refused...blame him. :|


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 15, 2011)

Claudie said:


> Why?


Morons come in all shapes and colors. 

Harold


----------



## kuma (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not sure which is the bigger waste of life , the muppet in the video ( :evil: ) or the three minutes I just spent watching it! :shock: 



micronationcreation said:



> Next time you go to the chemical supplier and get refused...blame him. :|



I'd say that's a very real concern!
All the best and kind regards all ,
Chris


----------



## rasanders22 (Oct 20, 2011)

That was Cl gas correct? And not all youth are stupid. You old guys in your rocking chairs need to calm down. I'm sure the person in the video doesn't need his lungs to survive.


----------



## micronationcreation (Oct 20, 2011)

rasanders22 said:


> I'm sure the person in the video doesn't need his lungs to survive.



I think he's guilty of stealing oxygen anyway lol.


----------

